# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Ziekenhuis Oost-Limburg (Campus André Dumont)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Ziekenhuis Oost-Limburg (Campus André Dumont)
Stalenstraat 2
Genk

Bezoek de website van Ziekenhuis Oost-Limburg


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Ziekenhuis Oost-Limburg.*

----------

